# Looking for Group in Portland Area



## Rabelais (Mar 25, 2005)

My group is getting very flaky, so it's time to dust off the ol' gaming resume.  I'm mid-30's looking for an older group to join.  I'm open to all sorts of games, especially 3.x, d20 Modern, Future, Shadowrun.  For the last several years I've mostly played D&D 3.x, generally FR, but I'm very interested in Arcana Evolved, or a quality Homebrew.  

I'm a very easy going guy.  I promise that I won't hit on your girlfriend, or kick your dog.  I'm housebroken, and I won't ask if I can crash on your sofa.  I won't stalk you if it doesn't work out.  I am not above bribing the DM with snacks or beverages.  I live on the East Side (Clackamas County, REPRESENT!), but open to travel throughout the Metro Area. 

I'm pretty easy to reach here, or we can exchange emails and talk that way.

rabelais@comcast.net


----------



## Rabelais (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm also very interested in Mutants & Masterminds.


----------



## Rabelais (Apr 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Rabelais (May 1, 2005)

Re-Bump


----------



## catalus (May 2, 2005)

*Yo*

If you are interested in a home brew AD&D Variant I might be able to help you out... contact me at TimMartynowicz@yahoo.com for details.

I'm available for games on wed/thursday and am currently Running a Feng Shui/Star Wars/and said AD&D varient (Renedge where old favorite heroes go to (die/live) keep playing).
Give me a e-mail if interested


----------

